# Grafikkarte beim Laptop



## yves1993 (14. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Also ein Kumpel von mir hat einen Asus X52J Laptop, der ist bereits ca 1 Jahr alt und heute hat er mir gezeigt dass er seine Grafikkarte überhaupt nichtmehr erkennt. Normalerweise hat er eine Nvidia GeForce 310M Grafikkarte drin, jedoch erkennt der Laptopt diese nicht mehr. (Er hat überhaupt nichts gemacht, das kam von einem Tag auf den andern einfach so, eine Meldung "Die Nvidia Grafikeinstellungen stehen nicht zur Verfügung. In Ihrem System wurde keine Nvidia Grafikkarte festgestellt."

Er kommt weder über die Nvidia Systemsteuerung rein, noch kann er einen anderen Treiber installieren, wie es scheint ist die Grafikkarte irgendwie "lose", oder einfach total hinüber. Auch in den Systeminformationen findet sich nix, meine Vermutung wurde bestätigt darüber dass seine Grafik nun über den Prozessor läuft. (Er beklagte sich nämlich darüber dass er WoW auf Niedrig nur noch mit 30 FPS und vorher mit 90 zocken kann)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab ihm schon geraten den Laptop zum Werk zurückzuschicken, bzw über die Garantie im Laden nachzufragen ob da noch was machbar ist, aber ich weiss nicht ob er noch Garantie hat.

Ich frage einfach mal hier nach ob einer weiss woran das liegen könnte, ich glaube nicht dass die Grafikkarte einfach innen irgendwie lose ist, blöd bei einem Laptop ist dass man sowas nicht einfach mal aufschrauben kann um nachzusehen.
Dass die Grafikkarte irgendwie geschmort sein könnte, oder anderweitig wirklich TOTAL kaputt ist kann ich auch nicht glauben, er spielt nichts anderes als WoW, und ihm ist der Laptop zB auch noch nie irgendwie runtergefallen.


----------



## Varitu (14. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

ohne jetzt nach dem Modell gegooegelt zu haben, momentan scheint ja die INtelgraphic des i5 aktiv zu sein. Kann es sein daß er etwas im Bios verstellt hat daß der Laptop jetzt nur noch in der Stromsparvariante mit der integrierten GPU läuft und die NVidia abgeschaltet hat?!

Gruß Varitu


----------



## yves1993 (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiss nicht was er getan hat, aber im BIOS war er sicher net.

Dass er über die i5 Grafik fährt hab ich ja bereits gesagt. Ich würde nur gerne wissen wieso... aber das mit dem BIOS wär ne Idee. Ich schau mal danach. 

Ok, hat funktioniert, da war tatsächlich eine Einstellung nicht korrekt. Load optimized defaults, zack Graka wieder erkannt. Danke. Oh man ans BIOS hätt ich aber auch früher denken können


----------



## Varitu (14. Dezember 2011)

Böses Bios.


----------

